# My Gang!!



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey Guys

Here are some pics of my gang

The five boys










My little girl (I need to get a pic of all six together lol)










This is one of my dogs Rico doing his gecko impression










Now for some pics of the dogs on their own

Reilly










Dude (This pic was when the shower door scared him and he jumped in the sink to get away from it)










Rico










Denzel










Rogue










Delani










Hope you like the pics of my babies.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

What a lovely gang you've got


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!

The one of Dude in the sink really made me laugh


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

They are all lovely


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

awwwwww, fantastic pics. 
i love springers. ive got a springer x and an english springer. i want 5 now.......
michelle x


----------



## KathyPlaskow (Jul 28, 2012)

He actually jumped into the sink? That is so funny. Never thought a sink can be a "safe" place


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh my, they are gorgeous


----------



## georgeadri69 (Aug 2, 2012)

Furious five.


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

georgeadri69 said:


> Furious five.


Lol...Crazy Six!!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Gorgeous, i would love to be able to have two more!


----------



## dktots (Aug 8, 2012)

They are beautiful. He is so cute that sink.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Everyone (non working dogs) I know puts me off springers but I soo want one. Currently have a springer x lab.
Lovely dogs


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

What a great looking gang you have. The one of Dude in the sink is fantastic! You should entered that in a competition for funniest dog or something!


----------

